# Sand muller



## Beone (May 7, 2014)

I run a small foundry and despratly need a muller--a sand mixer.  So I start a build. Working on the central shaft and gearbox which the whole thing is built around. Cast end bells turned to fit in 4 inch pipe then bored for 1 3/4 inch trailer roller bearings.  Cast a collar to mount it to bottom of pan so I can adjust the height later. Next to start the pan
dave


----------



## xalky (May 7, 2014)

I'd like to see a video of it in action once it's all put together.)


----------



## Beone (May 9, 2014)

Finally got back to work. Bearing box mounted in bottom plate

main sprocket

donor bandsaw. The muller needs to run about 60 rpm. Unfortunately, gear reducers are expensive.  Then I realized the 4x6 bandsaw has a built in worm drive and HF had them on sale for $179. It's better than my old enco so the enco is sacrificed to the cause, about 200 rpm so then a chain drive to reduce to about 60. 

drive wheel removed. Drive sprocket in place. 

Chain in place

it runs!
bowl mocked up. 

Now ow to finish weld all this, finish bowl, build stand, and add rollers and plows.

dave


----------



## 12bolts (May 11, 2014)

Nice work, keep the posts coming

Cheers Phil


----------



## Beone (May 19, 2014)

Hi,  a lot of progress. Underside and stand all hopefully final assembled. 

Pan an fabbed and painted

left to do is make the roller and plow assemblies  

wont happen pen for a bit, headed out west for a Yellowstone,Tetons, Black Hills tour.
toodles

dave


----------



## Beone (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: OMG. Sand bliss!*

Finally got it running, kinda make do but that will change.  Threw in a bucket of sand I mixed last year but haven't gotten to bond well, ran it five minutes and it is better than the sand I have been using.  Defanantly waited too long to build this thing.

dave


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jun 9, 2014)

Nice job!
It remembers me the old olive oil mills we had in Southern Europe:




(source)


----------



## 12bolts (Jun 9, 2014)

Dave,
How thick is that sheet for the base? And can we see some "clean" pics of the wheel and plow set up please?

Cheers Phil


----------



## furpo (Jun 9, 2014)

My father had a small cast iron foundry. 
Always used a regular garden rototiller to mix sand. 
Wore out a set of tines every year.
I also remember when it was all mixed with a shovel!


----------

